# Newbie with med questions



## galofthetao (Jul 2, 2012)

I am trying to figure out if I should go on Armour, Synthroid, or Synthroid/Cytomel(T3) combo?

A little background, I thought I had thyroid issues so I went and got my own labs run on a very basic thyroid panel. Results:

TSH 3.850 
Thyroxine(T4) 10.7 (ref range 4.5-12.0)
T3 Uptake 25 (ref range 24-39)
Free Thyroxine Index 2.7 (ref range 1.2-4.9)

As far as I can tell most peoples TSH should be at 3.0 or lower and people in my range have a higher likelihood of getting worse hypothyroidism if not treated. So I made doctor appointment.

Went to doctor and he said he thought I might have a problem, took more blood for further testing and told me I would know by friday. He said he would want to put me on Synthroid, I asked him if he would consider Armour and he reluctantly said yes but didn't like it because dosing wasn't precise and if I wanted he could put me on synthetic t3/t4 combo. I asked about Armour because I have read sooo many stories of people being on Synthroid and having issues, even if their levels even out they don't feel well and still have trouble with weight or can gain on it. When I told him this he rolled his eyes and said most of those people were crazy ( he really wasn't very nice at all). So here is my question, knowing what you know now if you could go back to when you were first prescribed meds and could choose what type you went on, what would you choose? Armour? Synthroid? or Synthroid/Cytomel?

I will not be getting on meds unless the doctor calls me back and says that I am having issues and that he thinks I should be on them.

I do realize that a lot of the people who post are posting because they are unhappy and those who aren't don't post so you don't hear the good ( part of the reason I wanted to hear personal experiences here). Having said that, a general search for armour and synthroid there are hardly any personal experiences where people are not happy with armour. I do not want to wait until the doctor tells me that I have an issue to figure this out which is why I am trying to glean as much information now as possible.

As far as why I think I may have thyroid issues, I have almost all of the symptoms: fatigue, weight gain even though I have a healthy diet and work out 5 days a week), always cold, depression, anxiety, sleep issues just to name a few. I have tried natural supplements to help my issues and many different diets to help with weight but noting is working and even thought about going on antidepressants. I really feel in my heart that this is a THRYOID issue and although I know that these symptoms can be caused by other things I am exploring thyroid first.

I realize we are all individuals but I still think it helps to hear what others went through and I would appreciate anybodies take on this issue. 
Thank you all and I am so glad to have found you!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

You know, I'm not entirely sure your labs are off all that much. Please realize that this is ONLY my opinion. I, personally, would hold off on starting any kind of medication until you get the rest of the labs back. What kind of problem is your doctor thinking you are having? What symptoms are you having?


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

First rule of thumb, bad news travels faster and makes more noise than good news. For every bad story about sythroid, etc, how any good ones go untold?

As for those labs, they don't look bad, but you need others done for a better picture if there is something in the early stages that isn't causing out of range results yet.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am kind of clueless in the lab reading department. Were the other labs antibody tests? Or, tests unrelated to thyroid issues?


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

TSH needs a range associated with it to determine its value

T4 looks good, in the upper range. I assume it is total T4 since it is not listed as free. Either way it is in the upper end of the range, which most people seem to feel best at.

I have no idea how T3U is used. Its a test that only really measures how many binding sites are available on several proteins. It can help during pregnancy to measure certain things, but is usually also combined with a few other tests to get a bigger picture. Really, alone, all it means is that there was an appropriate amount of binding sites available since you were in range. No idea what they get out of that....

FTI basically is a more accurate measurement of T4. It tells how much free t4 there is compared to bound t4, which can show both abnormalities in bound and unbound T4.

Basically we've learned nothing from in range tests that revolve around T4 and T3. Why do you want medication when nothing is showing that you need it? Based on what I've learned (Not a doctor, consult professional), a T4 medication will only increase your FT4, which can lead to an increase in FT3 and hyper symptoms. A combination medicine would only increase that rate. Your thyroid may also begin to shut itself down because of the feedback loop measuring T3 and T4 will messed up, which could lead to future issues.

You really need to wait on the other test results to make any kind of informed decision. If they come back normal, you should look at other issues as to why you think you have a thyroid issue.
What reason do you believe you have an issue with your thyroid?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's my take on the synthroid vs. Armour/combo meds debate: both medications have their place, but to assume Armour is better based only on what you'be heard is short-sighted at best. You would have trouble prying the synthroid out of my cold dead hands. I've done great on it, have no desire to change and suspect if I ever tried t3 meds, I would have serious problems.

The thyroid meds carousel isn't fun. It takes patience and time. Don't skip the steps because of what you read/hear/whatever.


----------



## galofthetao (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you all for replying I really appreciate the input, I added more information on the first post and tried to answer any gaps in information. Thank you guys for taking the time to read my post and I look forward to learning more information.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's my thinking: Synthroid is the "standard" thyroid hormone replacement drug, and it does work for the majority of people, myself included. Those of us who are happy with Synthroid are far less likely to complain about thyroid drugs and/or vent on the internet about them. As JPGreco points out, people are far less likely to share "good news" than "bad news" when it comes to prescriptions.

For me, being one of the people who does well on Synthroid, it's a non-issue, so I am not at all motivated to talk about Synthroid on the internet or anywhere else people might look for information.

I don't know if that helps, but I do believe Synthroid is a good starting point, rather than going straight to Armour. My impression is that Armour is a second line of defense for people who don't do well on Synthroid (Synthroid being the first line of defense).

Having said all that, your lab results don't clearly point to a need to take thyroid replacement hormone. I would hate for you to be working on something that isn't the true root cause of your symptoms. What other causes have you explored?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm a fan of Synthroid, levoxyl, and like drugs....they've worked very well for me.

I wouldn't rush out and try the drugs unless you really need them and from what I've read......you do not.


----------



## galofthetao (Jul 2, 2012)

Maybe I am just worrying too much, I will be happy to hear from my doctor and know for sure if this is an issue or not.  Thanks again for all the info, I'll keep listening if anyone wants to share.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I totally understand being frustrated at your symptoms, and yes, thyroid would explain that. However, I would be extremely hesitant to blame thyroid with lab values that you post. I will say that I had you same bunch of symptoms and I, too, wanted to blame my thyroid. My labs were normal as well. I ended up having thyroid cancer, so I had my thyroid removed. However, my symptoms persisted, despite being regulated on synthroid. I have since made other changes in my life and my symptoms are improving! It wasn't my thyroid causing them after all. I do hope you get answers soon!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think your TSH might be a smidgen high and the free T4 a bit low...so I can see a case for subclinical hypo stuff. I would suggest getting your antibodies tests done (mostly TPO, perhaps TSI too) just to get some additional information.

I think there are a number of people who fall into those in between categories...it's not easy and you may have to wait for things to get a little worse before they get better.


----------



## galofthetao (Jul 2, 2012)

So doctor called and said I was subclinical hypo and that he wasn't going to put me on anything until I got worse. He scared me though because he said he was worried about my liver because my enzymes were elevated. He asked me if I had done iv drugs (no), gotten a blood transfusion (no), or had any tattoos (yes)! He told me that I needed to get tested for hepatitis but then I asked him if Atkins could cause this as I had just started it a week and a half ago, he said yes. He said to get off the diet and get retested, I am doing research right now to figure it out, just updating you guys. Thank you guys sooooo much for all of the info and input, it is a really wonderful community here! :hugs:


----------

